
How to Manage Over-Assertiveness - davesuperman
https://medium.dave-bailey.com/how-to-get-your-team-to-speak-up-4d403bfc10c9?source=friends_link&sk=d4568149dcbe79363d3f86d935d0b16e
======
itronitron
My two cents on recommendations for the highly assertive... Rephrasing as
questions is risky and may come off as passive aggressive criticism which will
erode trust. Aiming for balance and avoiding generalization seem like better
approaches.

Also, for the non-assertive I recommend making it clear that you _actually
care_ because that will help to distinguish you from coworkers that aren't
participating due to a lack of interest.

~~~
davesuperman
Good point on caring, it's easy to forget and we all need a reminder
sometimes.

As for the question-reflex, I'm not suggesting asking a leading question that
assumes your idea... more an open curious question that seeks other points of
view.

